# please sign this petition



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

http://www.rspca.org.uk/sharkbait


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

This is the most fucked up cruelist shit I have ever seen.

People who use these defencless animals as shark bait must die an agnosing death.

This infuriates me.

Petition signed.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Fucking Bastards. Seriously. I would kill these cunts with a big fuckin smile on my face.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Signed as hell.

Perhaps these sickos don't realize that doing anything harmful to a cat is a cosmic no-no. They've screwed up their karma for lifetimes to come. And yes, i'm deadly serious.

s.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Sent. Bookmarked the site as well.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

God that's horrible. Signed and added them to my list of people to kill.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

signed


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't know how such pure evil can exist in human form.


----------

